# is it worth heading out in the morning??



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i've got a leave pass to head early tomorrow (sat) morning.

given all the rain we've had in brissie, is it worthwhile, or should i hang onto the brownie points??

i was thinking Tingalpa creek??


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate if you can find some dirty water runnoff into some clearer stuff around a mouth of a creek you would be in with a good chance of a jew, use bigger plastics in the 4-5" range or large poppers. target the water colour change

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good day to sleep in......maybe throw the leg over. 8) :lol:

I'm itching to get out to and like lee said there is bound to be a few jewies around.....but 20-25 kt winds is no fun.

Sunday should be a bit better but I would seriously recommend a sicky on Tuesday. :wink: :lol:


----------

